# Announcing the first APA approved reptile breeder!



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Just thought I would let the rest of you know that I have gained approval from the Animal protection agency. If you don't believe me check out my website @
Home - Lowestoft Leopard Geckos

As you might see to celebrate my approval I have pinned it to my home page. So if its in black and white it must be correct.:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Ha amazing "APA approved", i guess i might as well stop breeding until Elaine has come over and given me her expert stamp of aproval!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Also Elaine said she was going to put me down some positive comments, signed by herself, on my breeding blogger site. Can't wait to see what she puts?




Austin Allegro said:


> Just thought I would let the rest of you know that I have gained approval from the Animal protection agency. If you don't believe me check out my website @
> Home - Lowestoft Leopard Geckos
> 
> As you might see to celebrate my approval I have pinned it to my home page. So if its in black and white it must be correct.:lol2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

What does APA approved mean?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope you dont sell at any of those awful reptile markets then ?
:lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Zak said:


> What does APA approved mean?


I will get back in touch with Elaine and seek clarification on it.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Austin Allegro said:


> I will get back in touch with Elaine and seek clarification on it.


Haha, im very excited about hearing back.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

:lol2: I am so confused. Hypocrisy much?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Zak said:


> What does APA approved mean?


One thing it definitely means is that if anybody uses a search engine to locate an APA approved breeder my illustrious award, given to me personally by Elaine i might say, means I come up at least twice on the fist page of results.
Once again big thank you to Elaine XXXXXX

Anybody else an APA approved reptile breeder?


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you taking the yellow liquid excrement?


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

MissCat said:


> Are you taking the yellow liquid excrement?


That's what I was thinking... Surely this is a joke? Otherwise there is a suggestion that Elaines approval actually counts for something!!


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Dude, seriously....

Talk about sleeping with the enemy!!!

I would take that recommendation into the 'small room', sit for ten minutes and then 'put it behind me'...

It's like a butchers or slaughterhouse getting a letter of recommendation from the Vegan Society. Or the labour Party getting a letter of praise and recognition from the Pro-Fox Hunting Countryside Alliance...

Tell her to take the commendation and shove it where she thinks the sun shines... She's an hypocrite, a Charlatan and a media whore!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Anybody else an APA approved reptile breeder?


 
Farooq and Bradshaw don't have any problems with me breeding.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> Farooq and Bradshaw don't have any problems with me breeding.


Farooq says......."DAAAAAAAMMMMMN!"


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

David L said:


> Dude, seriously....
> 
> Talk about sleeping with the enemy!!!
> 
> ...


I don't understand why this one person (who I don't know anything about), has this "recommendation". What are they doing differently that separates them from us, you know...'the ones who all keep our wild caught (because captive bred dont exist) reptiles in takeaway tubs in the airing cupboard' and 'sneakily try to flog them out of suitcases in a dingy sports hall' ?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

This has got to be a p*ss take, and quite a funny one too really.

Elaine wouldn't know what a leopard gecko was if one jumped up and bit her in the arse, so she's hardly qualified to offer any kind of 'approval' to any breeder about how they keep and breed their geckos. I might as well get the old dear from the chippy up the road to come and 'approve' my setups and breeding pairs and then boast about it :whistling2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Meko said:


> Farooq and Bradshaw don't have any problems with me breeding.


Thats easily comment of the week!


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Also Elaine said she was going to put me down some positive comments, signed by herself, on my breeding blogger site. Can't wait to see what she puts?


It's the first ten words that count.Harry:gasp:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

tell that ugly sl*t to put that recomendation where the sun dont shine she has no authoirty at all and is trying to ban our hobby its a great shame you even bothered with her the last thing we need is other breeders following in your footsteps and the apa actually having anything to do with the hobby


----------

